# toccoa and stephens county



## jbfitz (Sep 18, 2012)

How is your season going?


----------



## NoOne (Sep 26, 2012)

I've seen 1 small buck, 4 coyotes, 1 hog, 1 possum and lots of squirrels.

Saw another coyote this afternoon, no shortage on yotes.


----------



## bowbuck (Sep 26, 2012)

0-2 for me in stephens this year. Plenty deer sign just havent been in the right spot so far.


----------



## NoOne (Sep 27, 2012)

Saw a doe and fawn and turkeys this morning. Had the fawn bed down in front of me for about 30 min.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 20, 2012)

Going this morning. Will report back after the hunt.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 20, 2012)

No deer spotted this morning. I just got settled in and the white oak acorns are falling. Let's hope a deer comes by!


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 20, 2012)

Saw a very small 4 point this evening. White oak acorns are falling.


----------



## NoOne (Oct 21, 2012)

I've seen several bucks but none with 4 points on one side. Got one back on opening day of Muzzleloader.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 1, 2012)

When is the rut in stephens county start? My first year hunting stephens county


----------



## bowbuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Last year was my first year but saw chasing the week of thanksgiving last year. Know of several good bucks that got killed that week.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 2, 2012)

sounds good! i 'm taking off that week from work


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 2, 2012)

i'm not seeing any scrapes right now or any sign of a rut


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 9, 2012)

anybody seeing any deer? we are not seeing deer right now on our lease.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 10, 2012)

Bucks were cruising this morning looking for does.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm ginna be hunting it hard this coming week. Anybody else gonna be hard at it this week?


----------



## BGA (Nov 19, 2012)

BIG HUNT said:


> I'm ginna be hunting it hard this coming week. Anybody else gonna be hard at it this week?



Yea. I am headed up to Blue Ridge... I hear there are some big bucks around.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 20, 2012)

Friend of mine got a big 10pt last week in fannin county


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 29, 2012)

any chasing going on?


----------

